#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

## The Breaker

Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial



software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1

Links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Once Again I Introduce  the most wanted software in all industrial fields: Intergraph  PDS v8.0 with the license:

Here is the links:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here is A demonstration video for SmartPlant 3D:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here Is the PDS Equipment & Piping Course Manuals:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

& I will post the Intergraph Enterprise 2007 Package in my future posts.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## tuancham

Dear the Breaker!
Can the license work with multi computer ???
Thank

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi,

Does it have installation procedure?

Regards,
mel

----------


## The Breaker

It dose work in a single computer in client mode license.
& for installation Procedure you can check the internet to find out.

----------


## klengski130

does SP3d have license included?

----------


## The Breaker

SP3D dose not require any license, it is full version, it is yours gents.

----------


## mkhurram79

Good work. Keep sharing and helping others.
Thanks from the core of heart.

I will be much more happy if any one could share bently autoplant and its p/a/t/c/h.

----------


## mkhurram79

Good work breaker. Great share.
Thanx.
Do you have bently autoplant XM. I am searching this software for a very long time. I hope u will break it once again.

----------


## sandeep344

is it ****ed

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi guys can u help me how to dowload this file, I have no rapid share account thanks....

----------


## mkhurram79

we must appereciate breaker for this post.

----------


## danieljk

Many thanks dear "The Breaker"!!!!!!!!  We all at this site will be eagerly waiting for Smartplant Enterprise 2007...

----------


## sperb

Thank you brother.

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## mkhurram79

I have downloaded and installed smartplant 3D. When i run it, programe asks for following 

Site databass server:
Site database name:

Schema database server:
Schema database name:

Please help me out.

----------


## mxbhatnagar

Dear "The Breaker"

Thanks Alot !!!
We really appreciate this sharing and looking forward for more .

----------


## cloudswhite

Thank u

...

----------


## mestcrapp

anybody managed to install and run smartplant 3d properly?

can't get it to work seems you need to set up your own server...

----------


## serajr

:Wink:  Hi The Breaker. Could you share only the SmartPlant Isometrics for us, with the c***k if possible. Thanks !

----------


## mkhurram79

breaker you are junior member but your posts are bigger. Waiting for smartplant isometrics. 
thnx

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

Intergraph PDS v8.0 SE with the license:

thanks mr braker  (helping this softwer)he is greatany one please help to break the time 60 days
we need ****** please


onLy frame workpluse checked

change sysytem date 1/04/2006 
every  55 days  reinstall and cahange system date 1/04/2006 
installation 
steps 
01. insatll microsatation /j or microsatation SE
02 BatchServices
03 RISServer
04 RISShare
05 PD_XPDA
06 SDNF
07 SPLM
08 SPPIDInterface
09 PDS/SETUP LOAD  ALL CHK BOX
10 isogen etc.
11 if you have oracle 8-11 (optional)

CHK ANY MISSING SETUP TO INSTALL 
AFTER INSTALL 
GO STARTUP SMART PLANT LICENCE MANGER 
GENARATE MACHINE ID AT DEFAULT DIRECTORY(TEMP)
YOU WILL GET MESSGE MACHINE ID CREATED
THEN PASTE THE (April2006.txt)open and look key& paste
ENJOY IF ANY DOUBT  CONTACT mrkrishnaraj@yahoo.co.in

if you use lap top configure using (SPLM_Laptop_rev3.pdf) find web

Here is the links:
MicroStation J v07.01.05.03
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: bentley_msj 

*contains no rar password
it is working 100% onyl 60 days* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alaeddine618

Breaker !! ; ............you're the best...... good bless you

----------


## mestcrapp

> Intergraph PDS v8.0 SE with the license:
> 
> thanks mr braker  (helping this softwer)he is greatany one please help to break the time 60 days
> we need ****** please
> 
> 
> onLy frame workpluse checked
> 
> change sysytem date 1/04/2006 
> ...



thanks for this one i installed pds 8 properly and running smoothly.
but do you know how to create a project coz i'm having a hard time creating a project in pd_shell>project creation

thank you

----------


## Lucarda

Many thanks to all of you from the core of my heart...
especially to Breaker. Thanks once more.

----------


## MNMT86

thank you very much.

----------


## Mukesh D

Thanks The Breaker......



Brother i download the links all 8 links above mentioned Links

can u Tell me how i have to install the software 

do u have any step by step Installation Guide 

so the members like me who doesn't know anything about it (Mean to say installation)

If u can help us out ....

one more thing after downloading the links 

when i extract the files i realized that there are so many files,

which are similar (name, bytes) to each other with different location (the four links)

will please help us.....!!!

Many Thanks & Best Regards

Mukesh DSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## engrsalam

excellent work keep it up

----------


## ravishe

> Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial
> 
> software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> 
> Links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



I searched for installation step by step  procedure for smart plant 3D, but i did not find anywhere on the net. Is that i have follow according to the installtion guide pdf given in help folder only.? But that is too complicated as i do not find many components in my control panel of PC given in the guide. I am using winXP. So for that I installed windows server 2003 admin package & MY sql as per rquirement , still i don't find every component required for the daTABASE SETTING. hOW TO GO FORWARD.  Do I have to install the full large file of window server 2003 from the mocrosoft site or shift to Oracle again, which don't want to do..SO much mess of installtion.. it is /? Why these PDS & SP3D  installtions are not like PDMS.. very simple....?

----------


## Zkiwoker

thank you

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

any one share pds v8 ****** 
thanks

----------


## zc22022

thank you very much
that means the PDS is a demo version?
If I have installed before but havn't LICENCE, I just paste the key (April2006.txt) and change the date of computer
that will be work?

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Good work dear....thank you very much. 
My friend was in need of it urgently. Thankx from him too. 
God bless you.....

----------


## hema0097

i know the installation procedure. but i need the software. i don't have rapid share account so if anyone can provide then i will give you the total procedure and its pre requisites.

----------


## rajwadi

hema0097
can u share the installatin procedure or share the link of procedure

Thanks...

----------


## hema0097

i will sahre the installation procedure but give me time to prepare it by tomorrow i will post it.

----------


## rajwadi

Dear Hema0097
on which share file u like to download I will try my best...

----------


## mestcrapp

> i will sahre the installation procedure but give me time to prepare it by tomorrow i will post it.



which one for pds or smartplant 3d?

i have the procedure in pds its in the other topic originally posted by shahid.

----------


## rajwadi

i need smartplant 3d installation procedure in client mode


Yes shahid had posted in pds procedure..See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## hema0097

dear rajwadi 
I want it on rapidshare if u have the account then please give me for one day for download.

----------


## rajwadi

> dear rajwadi 
> I want it on rapidshare if u have the account then please give me for one day for download.




Dear Hema0097

Please give your mail id.

----------


## hema0097

dear rajawadi here is my mail id. hema0097@gmail.com

----------


## mxbhatnagar

> Dear Hema0097
> 
> Please give your mail id.



Dear rajwadi ,

Can you mail this Smartplant Installation Procedure to mxbhatnagar@gmail.com.

Thanks in Advance

----------


## bugmenot1

Dear

----------


## mrk

thanks u very much. 
u have done a good work.

----------


## parkar2000

hey every one..... PLEASE MAIL SP3D INSTALLATION PROCEDURE @ 

PARKAR1976@GMAIL.COM

----------


## yogi pratama

please share again smartpalan3d rar part2 send to atamzima@yahoo.co.id

Regards
yogi

----------


## hema0097

Hi friends,
the softeare that is share here is not having complete installation.
Its not working let me check with enterpise 2007 i am still working on 2007.
Hope for the best.
Regards,
hema.

----------


## mrk

Dear Hema0097 ,

Can you mail this Smartplant Installation Procedure to mrk6000@yahoo.com.

thanks in advance........

----------


## Hekus

need Smartplant Installation Procedure too
plz mailto hekusoid@gmail.com

----------


## Lucarda

Dear Hema0097,



Can you please kindly share SP Installation Procedure to Aslan.Askarov@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance...See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## Darkooo

Please installation procedure to darko.damjanovic@gmail.com

I install the program, but it not work properly..

Best regards and thanks!

----------


## alinafi

Dear all,

please send mail this Smartplant Installation Procedure to alinafi@lycos.com

thanks in advance........
__________________

----------


## sopolsing

thank

----------


## patil

sp3d step by step installation process
plz at priyal_nishal@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Lucarda

Dear Sirs,
Could you pliz share working Oracle 9i or link.

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Mukesh D

Can any body please guide us 
(people like me) how to install
step by step smart plant 3d Procedure

Waiting  for positive response
Many Thanks in advance
Mukesh d

----------


## mailtomani87

pls share the installation procedure of pdsv8.0


thanks.......

----------


## mailtomani87

pls share the installation procedure of pdsv8.0


thanks.......

----------


## tivor

Good work Great  Breaker..!! Thanx for the share..

----------


## tivor

I' m looking for Smartplant Spoolgen... can anybody share with me please? 
Waiting for positive response. Many Thanks in advance.

----------


## vafenculo

Thanks

----------


## samefilip

Hi everyone;] 
I need your help friends...I've installed PDS8 but when i'm trying run PD_Shell i can't do this.
When I click create I have message run this application failed, because cannot find component batchapi.dll. Reinstall application could help resolve this problem


Have you got any idea how can I resolve this problem???See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## hema0097

hi friends,
Good news for all the sp3d version 6.1 is working well with sql 2000 sp3.
I have installed and checked.but right now i am not able to share this procedure untill one of my friend will chek it. who had helped me to download this software. so wait for 3 to 4 days i will definetly post this procedure in this forum.
Thanks,
hema.

----------


## iulib

> Hi everyone;] 
> I need your help friends...I've installed PDS8 but when i'm trying run PD_Shell i can't do this.
> When I click create I have message run this application failed, because cannot find component batchapi.dll. Reinstall application could help resolve this problem
> Have you got any idea how can I resolve this problem???



@samefilip
-go and search for batchapi.dll, probably is in 'C:\Program Files\NTBATCH\bin', then ad this folder to your environment variables in section PATH. 
-this way PDS will know where to look for batchapi.dll
 :Smile:

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Hi everyone;] 
> I need your help friends...I've installed PDS8 but when i'm trying run PD_Shell i can't do this.
> When I click create I have message run this application failed, because cannot find component batchapi.dll. Reinstall application could help resolve this problem
> Have you got any idea how can I resolve this problem???



hi filip
Please reinstall your nt batch software in "C:\win32app\ingr\NTBATCH" & run pd_shell when it display warning select create button & enjoy

----------


## samefilip

Thanks a lot *iulib*  Your idea was very good:]

----------


## samefilip

Thanks *Shahid Attique*

----------


## Lucarda

Dear Friends...
Could you please kindly answer to my couple of queries?

- Is it possible to run PDS without Oracle DB?

- Does this PDS 8 support Oracle 10g?

- Is it ok if I install Oracle after PDS?

- And the last question is when I am trying to install Oracle 9i, it is asking some additional installations, prerequisites etc...

Many thanks from the core of heart in advance.

----------


## awer5

sp3d step by step installation process
plz at awer5@yahoo.com

----------


## danieljk

hi..lucarda.. u can not run PDS without a supporting database software like oracle, ms sql server etc..

pds8 works with oracle 10g....
u may install oracle after PDS... BUT FOR project creation,,,,u wil need oracle database..Miccrostation has to be loaded first b4 installing pds..

reg. ur last query.. what additional installations, prerequisites  its asking for? i have not encountered any such requirements while project setup..

----------


## wolverine

thanks every body specilly breaker

----------


## wolverine

> hi friends,
> Good news for all the sp3d version 6.1 is working well with sql 2000 sp3.
> I have installed and checked.but right now i am not able to share this procedure untill one of my friend will chek it. who had helped me to download this software. so wait for 3 to 4 days i will definetly post this procedure in this forum.
> Thanks,
> hema.






Hi hav u succeded in SMART Plant enterprise installtion if yes can u send me the procedure step by step...onemore thing i have PDs installed in my pC what i think than i hav to load only smartplant..any help..i loaded pds with Oracle 8i if any adminstrator can help to place a single pipe would be gratfull bec. imnot able to do so..

----------


## hema0097

Hi friends,
Good news for all I am attaching here sp3d installation procedure.
please find below link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Regards,
Hema.

----------


## hema0097

I am writting procedure on database creation As soon as i will finish i will upload here.
many thanks to a friend who have kept faith in me and helped me to download this software.
regards,


hema.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## Lucarda

Hi Danieljk...
Many thanks to your priceless help also thanks to everybody.
All the best to you.

----------


## mrk

> Hi friends,
> Good news for all I am attaching here sp3d installation procedure.
> please find below link.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks u very much..........

----------


## tetongko

> Hi friends,
> Good news for all I am attaching here sp3d installation procedure.
> please find below link.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks Hema, but unforetunately the link is dead. can you please upload it again? thanks!

calling friends who have downloaded hema's procedure can you email it to 
tetongko@yahoo.com. thanks!

----------


## marsee06

> Hi friends,
> Good news for all I am attaching here sp3d installation procedure.
> please find below link.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Hema!
Thank you very much for the effort of creating the procedure, but i think the download limit has been reached so we cannot download it anymore. Can you please upload it again? or send to my email marsee06@yahoo.com, once again thank you very much!

To all our friends who downloaded the procedure of installing the SP3D, Please kindly share to us Thank you very much.

----------


## wolverine

> It dose work in a single computer in client mode license.
> & for installation Procedure you can check the internet to find out.



First thanks 4 the efforts...
2 ques?
1.I hav xp installed will it work on that stand alone.
2.I hav PDs installed so can i just load SP3D setup will it req. something license or something?

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Hema
10 times download limit reached on rapidshare.
Can u upload on any other network like megashare or 4shared or anyother.
Thanks

----------


## hema0097

Hi fiends,
here is the link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
there is no limit for this one enjoy...
regards,
hema.

----------


## hema0097

> First thanks 4 the efforts...
> 2 ques?
> 1.I hav xp installed will it work on that stand alone.
> 2.I hav PDs installed so can i just load SP3D setup will it req. something license or something?



hi wolverine,
1. yes it will work with xp sp2 as a stand alone u can also use in lan also only u have to do install sp3d on that machine and give the site sever and site schema of ur server machine.in this version specifically 6.1 u need not required license.
2.no it will not required license but it will required database that sql2000 with sp3. but if u install version 2007 of sp3d then the care sholud be taken while installing splm sometimes it may create license conflict and also database confilct. but you can do it.
you just do one thing follow the procedure what i have given.
it contains all necessary settings to do with ur machine.still if u have queries the reply to this thread.
this is only sp3d installation procedure. after installation u have to create database, site server, site schems,report database,schema database,model database.then you are able to place pipes in sp3d then u can start working with it first of all u all just load it successfully till that time i will write it down the database creation procedure and then upload it here.
regards,
hema.

----------


## parkar2000

dear hema... absolutly outstanding work

1) The sp3d software that we downloaded from this forum is COMPLETE or we still need to download some pre-requisites from some where.

2) if we just follow your procedure will SP3D be installed... what about project creation........do u have any procedure with u

regards and keep it up

----------


## marsee06

Hi Hema!

Thank you very much for the installation procedure, we now downloaded it and its very informative.

Do you have a procedure in creating the database for SP3d? The SP3D would not run without the 7 database. Please upload also if you have 

Thanks you very much!

----------


## tetongko

hi Hema,

I'd read your procedure and i got a little confuse about it. Is it for Server Set-up? coz i saw the windows server 2004 as one of the prerequisite software.

I have one XP SP2 machine only. all i want to do is to install it in that machine and do some modeling. for study purposes basically.

does your procedure still applies for me? if not what do i need to do then?

Thanks Hema!!

----------


## danieljk

hi.. SP3D works well in stand-alone Win XP SP2 machine.. bt make sure u have good pc configuration with RAM at least 1GB ..

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## tetongko

> hi.. SP3D works well in stand-alone Win XP SP2 machine.. bt make sure u have good pc configuration with RAM at least 1GB ..



Hi danieljk,

did you use hema's procedure? the details (sp3d v6.1) are already provided by hema, im not sure where to start if im going to use XP.  :Confused: 

can you please give some quick outline on how to install it on XP?

Thank You very much!

----------


## parkar2000

I m getting this message during installation
"Due to permissions, failed to open registry key:  \HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Intergraph"

And after starting sp3d i get this message
"no value set for registry key software\intergraph\sp3d\commom\taskinfo - initialxmlfile"

----------


## wolverine

> hi wolverine,
> 1. yes it will work with xp sp2 as a stand alone u can also use in lan also only u have to do install sp3d on that machine and give the site sever and site schema of ur server machine.in this version specifically 6.1 u need not required license.
> 2.no it will not required license but it will required database that sql2000 with sp3. but if u install version 2007 of sp3d then the care sholud be taken while installing splm sometimes it may create license conflict and also database confilct. but you can do it.
> you just do one thing follow the procedure what i have given.
> it contains all necessary settings to do with ur machine.still if u have queries the reply to this thread.
> this is only sp3d installation procedure. after installation u have to create database, site server, site schems,report database,schema database,model database.then you are able to place pipes in sp3d then u can start working with it first of all u all just load it successfully till that time i will write it down the database creation procedure and then upload it here.
> regards,
> hema.





Thanks for the effort..
Here is my nonsense ques?
AS i hav installed pds old version i dont know i hav to check it..
can i just install sm3d and it is a different software or a integration with PDs... can i hav to install all module one by one..
i seem's very confusing i will send u my process by which i hav install pds..
then u tell me what i hav 2 do...do u hav idea how to place pipe in pds bec. after installing i m not able to do that error like NO COMMODITY MATCHING ACTIVE DATA"  r coming in pds piping module ,equipment is working fine...there is problem with spec. loading but all things i hav dne which r required.
First tke a look of my procedure i will send u asap..i hav to prepare it. 

thanks nd regards

----------


## wolverine

[QUOTE=hema0097;61894]I am writting procedure on database creation As soon as i will finish i will upload here.
many thanks to a friend who have kept faith in me and helped me to download this software.
regards,
hema.[/QUOTE


plz help me in pds

----------


## maszl

Hi everyone, i'd like to know does SP3D works with vista?
thanks

----------


## hema0097

> hi Hema,
> 
> I'd read your procedure and i got a little confuse about it. Is it for Server Set-up? coz i saw the windows server 2004 as one of the prerequisite software.
> 
> I have one XP SP2 machine only. all i want to do is to install it in that machine and do some modeling. for study purposes basically.
> 
> does your procedure still applies for me? if not what do i need to do then?
> 
> Thanks Hema!!



hi,
it works with xp sp2. it is applicable to u also just follow it.
regards,
hema.

----------


## tetongko

Hi Hema,
thanks for your reply. i think i got it. ive installed it.
but still cannot use it beacause i dont have any site to connect to.
do you have some procedure for creating a project database? or better, a sample database that you can share with us?

----------


## 2803

Many thanks

----------


## greges2009

Thanks The Breaker.

----------


## marsee06

> I am writting procedure on database creation As soon as i will finish i will upload here.
> many thanks to a friend who have kept faith in me and helped me to download this software.
> regards,
> hema.



Hi Hema,

Did you complete the procedures in creating a database? Please kindly share to us because until now we cant use the SP3D

Thanks a lot

----------


## w4hyudinur

Hello everyone....,many thank's before. 
Anyway If you don't mind, please tell me how to install PDS with the simple steps and complete with snapshot when you installed. so its become easily to understanding all the members forum..
Thank's a lot

----------


## 2803

thank you

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## parkar2000

guys......i am able to install sp3d.......its working..........

----------


## gsaralji

Hi first thankz for all user

Pls anybody tell  How to give client Key in SPLm. coz in my system 
Server mode only activate., client mode disable...
Pls reply..
thankz advance

----------


## sarvan01

thanks for the link

----------


## please

Hey guys Hema and Breaker,
We are looking for SmartPlant Instrumenation also. Please wield your magic wand and we can have them.
Thanking in advance.

----------


## brian

good day all,

Does anyone have a setup procedure for pds v8 and sppid to work togerther in a project?
How do Isetup a sppid project in pds v8?

Thank you 
Brian

----------


## Guniawala

Thanks a lot.

----------


## lock

sp3d downloading

----------


## zhijian888

Dear "The breaker" and Hemma. I downloaded the PDS. but installation fail, after i input the serial no, the "Could not open software\intergraph KEY" happen, then second info is "The PDS component loader is unable to read your intergraph common directory from the registry, the loader must terminate".

Please help me. My system is window vista. Thank you very much.

----------


## francisblesson

hi friend ,

    can you pls upload again the installation procedure of smart plant 3d , i tried to 
 download it but message came that, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again.
so pls upload or send to mail id  blesson.francis@yahoo.com

----------


## srinivas.piping

Can i have the procedure how to install this intergraph pds v 8.0 and smartplant 3d

please help me

----------


## aiman1981

Many thanks

----------


## jakapratama

> thanks for this one i installed pds 8 properly and running smoothly.
> but do you know how to create a project coz i'm having a hard time creating a project in pd_shell>project creation
> 
> thank you



Hai mestcrapp
Would you please send me your license key? Mine does not work at all.
Many thanks in advance.



my email is: john.huckelberg@gmail.comSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## gopikrishna

thanks

----------


## francisblesson

hai mestcrapp ,

                    pls tell the installation procedure step by step  of intergraph pds 8 and the licence key for installation . it will be more helpful for me.
    my mail id is blesson.francis@yahoo.com  , blesson.francis@hotmail.com

----------


## sam34

Hello Anyone tell me the solution on this problem ? :Frown:

----------


## sam34

(PROJ_FILE alias does not contain a directory path!) this PDShell Control Error is coming  :Frown:

----------


## mel_lolos

> (PROJ_FILE alias does not contain a directory path!) this PDShell Control Error is coming



you should go to pdshell>pds configure, locate your created project folder. Just follow procedure by danieljk or shahid  posted on this forum, also similar procedure in express project creation. It is something like this: project control file= d:\abc\project\pds.cmd, proj control file= d:\abc\project\\, project add= your computer name. This is assuming you have created a project in your local drive d: named abc. Hope it helps.

----------


## sam34

thanks mel_lolos i will try

----------


## hema0097

Hi fiends,
here is the link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
there is no limit for this one enjoy...
databse creation i will upload shortly.
regards,
hema.

----------


## mkhurram79

hema again there is limit on this file.

Can you upload on any other network.

----------


## hema0097

> hema again there is limit on this file.
> 
> Can you upload on any other network.



ok i will upload both files again.
regards,
hema.

----------


## jakapratama

> Intergraph PDS v8.0 SE with the license:
> 
> thanks mr braker  (helping this softwer)he is greatany one please help to break the time 60 days
> we need ****** please
> 
> 
> onLy frame workpluse checked
> 
> change sysytem date 1/04/2006 
> ...




Dear Sir,
Would you please help me?.  I need that key file ("April2006.txt").  I can not download ALL rar files  due to very very slow internet connection.

Thanks very much.

----------


## SIM2

Dear All
 please help me about installaing SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
after started the programs show window asking the following data
MSSQL
1-Site Database server
2-Site database Name
3-Schema database server
4-Schema database Name

----------


## jakapratama

> Dear All
>  please help me about installaing SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> after started the programs show window asking the following data
> MSSQL
> 1-Site Database server
> 2-Site database Name
> 3-Schema database server
> 4-Schema database Name



a. Open the *Modify Database and Schema Location* utility.
b. In the *Site Database Server* box,  type the name of the server on which the Site database resides.
c. In the *Site Database Name* box, type the name of the Site Database.


d. In the *Site Schema Server* box, type the name of the server on which Site Schema resides.
e. In the *Site Schema Name* box, type the name of the Site Schema..

Hope will solve your problems.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## SIM2

thanks Mr. jakapratama
but can you please tell me 

b. In the Site Database Server box, What is the name of the server on which the Site database resides.
c. In the Site Database Name box, What is the name of the Site Database.
d. In the Site Schema Server box,What is the name of the server on which Site Schema resides.
e. In the Site Schema Name box, What is the name of the Site Schema..

----------


## hema0097

Hi all,
here are the links of both procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
hi sim2 for ur query refer sp3d database creation procedure ur problem will solve.
so, enjoy.
regards,
hema.

----------


## venudh

Can you pls explain how to install

----------


## hema0097

> Can you pls explain how to install



hi,
its all given in that procedures its very difficult to explain u here.
u go through it u will get all u need.
regards,
hema.

----------


## venudh

Hi Hema0097
Is it the same procedure for PDS8.0 also?  Because I tried it and not working.

----------


## jakapratama

> thanks Mr. jakapratama
> but can you please tell me 
> 
> b. In the Site Database Server box, What is the name of the server on which the Site database resides.
> c. In the Site Database Name box, What is the name of the Site Database.
> d. In the Site Schema Server box,What is the name of the server on which Site Schema resides.
> e. In the Site Schema Name box, What is the name of the Site Schema..



Well, it's looks like that the Site, Catalog, and Schema Databases have not been created. I suggest to download procedure on installing Intergraph SmartPlant 3D (link is available in this forum).

----------


## hema0097

> Hi Hema0097
> Is it the same procedure for PDS8.0 also?  Because I tried it and not working.



its only for sp3d my friends not for pds.

----------


## venudh

Hi
Is there any procedure to install PDS8.0? Unlike all the other programs, this set seems to be a bit tricky! And the code seems to be invalid also.

----------


## hema0097

> Hi
> Is there any procedure to install PDS8.0? Unlike all the other programs, this set seems to be a bit tricky! And the code seems to be invalid also.



No idea.

----------


## Loban

What operating system is necessary for SP3D database creation on the local computer? Microsoft Server 2003?

----------


## SIM2

Hi All I have Wxp Service pack2
but i dont have SQL 2000 and i didn't found in net please help me

----------


## jakapratama

> What operating system is necessary for SP3D database creation on the local computer? Microsoft Server 2003?



SP3D version 6.1 can run on laptop with Microsoft Windows XP SP2.  Database engine you should use is MSSQL2000 Service Pack 4. 

Software Prerequisites
 Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1
 Microsoft XML Core Services (MSXML) 4.0 Service Pack 2
 Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 with Service Pack 1.



As we know,  SP3D v 6.1 need no license at all.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## naveednajam

Many many many thanks dear "The Breaker"!!!!!!!! We all at this site will be eagerly waiting for Smartplant Enterprise 2007 and PDS

----------


## Loban

I cannot finish procedure of registration SQL server on the local computer. In a window "select a sql server" (microsoft sql server 2000 sp4) there is no list of available servers (in my case a server - the local computer, right?). In this connection I can not create a new site, what I do not correctly?Thank you

----------


## SIM2

Dear hema0097
thanks for your help but it's not working i installed MSQL 2000 with ser.pack 4
but it's not working with me in winXP

----------


## jakapratama

> I cannot finish procedure of registration SQL of a server on the local computer. In a window "select a sql server" (microsoft sql server 2000 sp4) there is no list of available servers (in my case a server - the local computer, right?). In this connection I can not create a new site, what I do not correctly?Thank you



Hi, Loban..
I hope procedure below will help.

1. click Start > Programs > Microsoft SQL Server > Enterprise Manager.
2. Expand the listing under Microsoft SQL Servers in the left tree view.
3. In the tree view, right-click SQL Server Group, and select New SQL Server
Registration in the shortcut menu. The Register SQL Server Wizard appears
4. Click Next on the Register SQL Server Wizard page.
5. If the server name does not appear in the Added servers box, locate the server in
the Available servers list, and click Add.
6. Select an Authentication Mode page, leave the default setting: The
Windows account information I use to log on to my computer (Windows
Authentication).
7. Click Next
8. On the Select SQL Server Group page, leave the default setting: Add the SQL
Server(s) to an existing SQL Server group.
9. Click Next.
10.Click Finish on the Completing the Register SQL Server Wizard page


Now.. your SQL Server has been registered.  Continue to *Assign System Administrator Privileges* as described in Installation Procedure.   After that, you can start creating your own database using SmartPlant 3D Database Wizard. 
Have a nice day.

----------


## Loban

Hi, jakapratama
Problem in that the server does not appear in the list of accessible servers. And at attempt to create a new site, there is an error - *A problem exists with the specified Name Generator server for site. PLease check that you typed name correctly, that you have appropriate permissions, and that you have configured the name service software properly on that computer.
*

----------


## jakapratama

> Hi, jakapratama
> Problem in that the server does not appear in the list of accessible servers. And at attempt to create a new site, there is an error - *A problem exists with the specified Name Generator server for site. PLease check that you typed name correctly, that you have appropriate permissions, and that you have configured the name service software properly on that computer.
> *



If SP3DNameGenerator already exist and you still got that problem, then simply delete SP3DNameGenerator.  Next, re-create it manually based on below procedure. <_Please, pay special attention on the note at the end of this procedure, (bolded, underlined)>
_
click Start > Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Component Services.

Select COM+ Applications under the My Computer node, and then click Action>New>Application on the horizontal toolbar.

Click Next on the Welcome to the COM Application Install Wizard page.

On the Create an Empty Application page, type SP3DNameGenerator in the Enter a name for the new application text box

Select Server application as the Activation type, and then click Next.

On the Set Application Identity page, enter the user name and password to set the proper identity under which the COM+ application will run on the server, and then click Next.

Click Finish.

Expand the SP3DNameGenerator node

On the horizontal toolbar, click Action > New > Component. 

Click Next on the Welcome to the COM Component Install Wizard.

Select Install new component(s) and browse for NTNameService.dll.
 The component .DLL is located in [Product
Folder]:\CommonApp\Server\Bin.

Click Next on the Install new components page, and then click Finish to complete the installation procedure.

Select the SP3DNameGenerator application icon.
Click Action > Properties, and then click on the Identity tab. Select the This user: option.

Enter the user and password to set the proper identity under which the COM+ application will run on the server.


#*You must specify an account with Windows administrative privileges*
# *The user account must also be a SQL Server Login that has a system administrator role in SQL Servers; otherwise, the Name Generator Service will not run.*

----------


## Loban

In the MSQL2000 in a SQL Server Group I have (LOCAL)(Windows NT), I should enter what name for Name generator server for site? (LOCAL)? I apologise for a considerable quantity of questions...

----------


## jakapratama

> In the MSQL2000 in a SQL Server Group I have (LOCAL)(Windows NT), I should enter what name for Name generator server for site? (LOCAL)? I apologise for a considerable quantity of questions...



Type your computer name.  In my case, I entered "SP3DSRV" (without quotation mark, obtained from My Computer>Properties>Computer Name).

It's okey with your questions, friend.  I'm glad to know if I can help you.

----------


## hema0097

> Dear hema0097
> thanks for your help but it's not working i installed MSQL 2000 with ser.pack 4
> but it's not working with me in winXP



Hi,
what exactly errors ur getting see the procedure i have develope it 100% working. if u have specific problem then post its error on this thread or mail me on my mail id i.e hema0097@gmail.com.
regards,
Hema.

----------


## hema0097

Hi,
what jakpratam is saying is correct u should delete the sp3dnamegenerator service as it is installed by sp3d. then again reinstall that service as given in procedure so that ur error what ur getting will be clear.
Regards,
Hema.

----------


## SIM2

Dear jakapratama
First I would like to thank you you are good man ,now its working thanks
second if you please . i need help file to show me how to built small project like pump house or any help file and other question. is it possible to teach my self or its difficult.
thanks

----------


## jakapratama

===deleted== double post

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## jakapratama

> Dear jakapratama
> First I would like to thank you you are good man ,now its working thanks
> second if you please . i need help file to show me how to built small project like pump house or any help file and other question. is it possible to teach my self or its difficult.
> thanks



Dear SIM2,
Thank you as well.
Would you please wait for couple day? I need time to search in my own archieve on how to create a small project. Ofcourse you can teach yourself.
Actually I'm not a SP3D user.

----------


## prmukkundi

Can anyone please upload or send Thermoflow and Pump flo softwares to my email id: prmukkundi@gmail.com.

I will be really very thankfull to u guys.
All the best for your challenging career.

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all. can i use the piping designer after i've created the database and project?
what is the piping designer user name and password? thank you

----------


## mel_lolos

> hi to all. can i use the piping designer after i've created the database and project?
> what is the piping designer user name and password? thank you



Hi brother,
Regarding your question, if you have created a username and password for your project then use it, otherwise there is no need, you go straight forward to any module.

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi mr. breaker,
 u have done a great jon in sharing pds v8.0.. is there a way to ----- it or break the 60 days trial.. thanks a lot

----------


## zantetzuken05

thank you mel_lolos. can you please give me the path of the most detailed procedure on creating database and project on pds. i am not familiar on orcle but i've installed pds v8.0 and i will try to create database and project

----------


## sam34

Hello zantetzuken05 
U r successfully install a PDS ? 
CAN U TELL ME how to install  :Frown:

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all.. can anyone please send me the registration code for oracle 10g.. thanks a lot

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi everyone. can anybody please upload the registration key for oracle 10g. thanks a lot

----------


## naveednajam

Dear  "The Breaker"

can u plz upload Smart plant 3D again 

Naveed

----------


## bhootmundi

Is it possible to reupload parts 2 / 3 & 4 of the Intergraph 8 release.

If that seems difficult, I could settle for just the 60 day trial license for the same.

----------


## purav

Dear breaker,will you upload once again those pds links because they not working.


Thanks in advance.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## Chemie

Dear Breaker,

Please give me another link to downlaod smartplant 2007 suit. the links are not working. please rock again.

----------


## tamiltata

hello friends can u upload in any other link please

----------


## ypal

Mr Breaker

Links seem to have expired as ERROR is indicated in the Rapidshare. Could u please reload them again. 

thanks

ypal

----------


## major_duan

> Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial
> 
> software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> 
> Links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Can you upload both of the software suites one more times?
very appreciate your time.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Can you upload both of the software suites one more times?
very appreciate your time.

----------


## zantetzuken05

Hi to all PDS experts and administrators specially to mel lolos. i've successfully installed the PDS 8.0, created database and created project using express project creation. it seems there's an error when i load the reference data manager and pcd because when i opened the express project creation log, some files seems to be uncopied from RDDINRDB folder in win32 app folder. also i've noticed that RDDINRDB is not available in win32 app folder. if im not wrong RDDINRDB is the reference of piping material class and data to which is copied from if you load the reference data manager and pcd file.
I've also created area and models in piping and equipment module but when i entered the piping designer and enter the area, NO MODELS AVAILABLE is pop upped but actually i created model. how can i resolved this?

One last question. Since RDINRDB is not available and not installed in win32 app, is that mean that this PDS8.0 cannot be used?

also, where can i download the RDINRDB installer because it is not included in the PDS intaller i've downloaded?
thanks a lot

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all pds administrators and experts. according to pds project setup from intergraph i've read, after creating database and project, reference data should be attached to project. if you used express project creation, it is automatically attached. i've proved it is true because i've tried it once. the only problem is that RDDINRDB is not installed or not available in win32 app. if you created project using express project creation, files and data from RDDINRDB is copied to project directory. since RDDINRDB in not available, reference data is not sufficient. it can be seen from the express project creation log.
my question is  how can i resolved this? is there anY available installer of RDDINRDB from Other PDS8.0 files? where can i download it?

another question. i've sucessfully created database, project using express creation (WITHOUT RDDINRDB FOLDER IN WIN 32 APP) and created design area and models in piping and equipment module but when i opned the piping designer and opened the area, NO MODELS AVAILABLE is popoed but actually i created model. how can i resolve this? thanks a lot. hope you can all help me with this. thank you very much

----------


## mel_lolos

> hi to all pds administrators and experts. according to pds project setup from intergraph i've read, after creating database and project, reference data should be attached to project. if you used express project creation, it is automatically attached. i've proved it is true because i've tried it once. the only problem is that RDDINRDB is not installed or not available in win32 app. if you created project using express project creation, files and data from RDDINRDB is copied to project directory. since RDDINRDB in not available, reference data is not sufficient. it can be seen from the express project creation log.
> my question is  how can i resolved this? is there anY available installer of RDDINRDB from Other PDS8.0 files? where can i download it?
> 
> another question. i've sucessfully created database, project using express creation (WITHOUT RDDINRDB FOLDER IN WIN 32 APP) and created design area and models in piping and equipment module but when i opned the piping designer and opened the area, NO MODELS AVAILABLE is popoed but actually i created model. how can i resolve this? thanks a lot. hope you can all help me with this. thank you very much



Hi,
With regards to the first part of your problem I have no idea about RDDINRDB folder being there in win32app folder. However with reference to the piping models created  and not found in piping designer or equipment modelling, I can tell you that it has something to do with your ntbatch (intergraph batch services) not working properly. This should be installed on this folder C:\win32app\ingr\ntbatch (to be created during installation). The last time I reinstalled my PDS, it took me 2 times formatting my pc just to get this ntbatch running correctly. Sometimes uninstalling/reinstalling intergraph batch services gets the job done. You could easily see if PDS is working 100%, once you create a model and click create database table, a dos command prompt will pop up and stay on your pc screen for a while till it finishes running and closes. As soon as this happens your will be able to see your created model (piping or equipment). And lastly you will be able to load your specs and put some components on it.

----------


## Chemie

Hi I have successfully installed SmartPlant 3D v6.1 and working fine.

----------


## naveednajam

Dear Breaker,

Please give me another link to downlaod smartplant 2007 suit. the links are not working. please rock again.

----------


## mohammedshafi4u

Is there anybody who knows the installation procedure of PDS 8.0? please mail to mohammedshafi4u@gmail.com. i will be very thankful .

----------


## major_duan

> Hi I have successfully installed SmartPlant 3D v6.1 and working fine.



Hi Chemie,

Can you upload your working version of SP3D V6.1 for us?


Many thanks in advance.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## zantetzuken05

thank you mel lolos. can you please tell me the steps in installing or loading the piping specs in reference data manager. thanks!!!

----------


## mel_lolos

> thank you mel lolos. can you please tell me the steps in installing or loading the piping specs in reference data manager. thanks!!!



First of all copy your piping spec from C:\win32app\ingr\RDUSRDB\spec_data to you project folder   ___\rdb\source\spec\. Then on pds main menu click on Ref Data Manager>Piping Job Specification Mgr>piping material class data, click on Load/Replace button, on the File name box key in classes.pmc and press enter, accept the form, click on X to move the form 1 step backward>click on Unapprove-Approve, (if the warning comes out click ok), accept the form. Now on the same form click on piping commodity data,click on load, on single file(list of files when toggle) key in 1c0031.pcd  if this is the specs you want to load (otherwise key in list.pcd to load all specs), press enter>accept the form, click on X, click on Unapprove-approved, accept the form. Now please note that each time you click on unapprove-approve button, a command prompt will run  and go, if it does not show up, your specs   is not succesfully loaded and you won't be able to place any piping components in there, resove your ntbatch first.

----------


## zantetzuken05

thank you mel lolos for your respond. i will be a great help for me. is it possible to enter the model u've created if you haven't yet load the specs? beacause last time i created the model, the model is not visible in the area but actually i created it

----------


## mel_lolos

Hi,
One quick question, does your dos command prompt runs when you created your model? Because if not, you won't be able to enter in that model even if it is there in your project folder. And yes, you can enter in the model you've created even if you have not loaded your specs first.

----------


## zantetzuken05

> Hi,
> One quick question, does your dos command prompt runs when you created your model? Because if not, you won't be able to enter in that model even if it is there in your project folder. And yes, you can enter in the model you've created even if you have not loaded your specs first.




i didn't notice it. i'll try it again on monday. if it not runs, how can i resolve it? thanks!!!

----------


## zantetzuken05

i think my ntbatch was properly installed because it installed in the ingr/ntbatch folder according to this forum

----------


## mel_lolos

> i think my ntbatch was properly installed because it installed in the ingr/ntbatch folder according to this forum



Yes that is right, ntbatch is easy to install also but difficult to get it running correctly. Even in pds project setup manual it is recommended to resolve this first before you can run pds successfully. If you notice also I have a lot of questions before with danieljk about this. I have tried but not successful although what he was saying was true, till I happened to asked few pds administrators. The first question they asked me, is my ntbatch running? Knowing that this is the problem, I began uninstall/reinstall intergraph batch services, sometimes the entire pds software till I got it.

----------


## zantetzuken05

yes, i've read your question about danieljk. also, i've notice that no command prompt is popped when i created the model. later on, i will try to reinstall my pds software. how can i know that i resolved my problem in batch services?

----------


## mel_lolos

> yes, i've read your question about danieljk. also, i've notice that no command prompt is popped when i created the model. later on, i will try to reinstall my pds software. how can i know that i resolved my problem in batch services?



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Open intergraph batch services when creating a model, and just after clicking on create database tables a command prompt pops up and at the same time switch to batch services and you will see it's running as seen on attached snapshot. My advise is be patient on installing ang getting pds successfully running, if you are lucky everything will be ok in just one or two attempts as I did on my friend's pc.

----------


## awer5

To all friend,all links dead,please reupload PDS 8.0,thaks all.

----------


## zantetzuken05

you are right mel lolos. i 've notice that the is no queue on batch services while i click on create database tables. i also noticed that no command prompt is popped up.
are there any other settings or other this to be done in PDS QUeue Creation? when i reinstall batch services, i checked all the design products (uncheck remote mode and select data read from local machine).. is that my settings are correct? thanks!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mel_lolos

[QUOTE=zantetzuken05;80543]you are right mel lolos. i 've notice that the is no queue on batch services while i click on create database tables. i also noticed that no command prompt is popped up.
are there any other settings or other this to be done in PDS QUeue Creation? when i reinstall batch services, i checked all the design products (uncheck remote mode and select data read from local machine).. is that my settings are correct? thanks!!!

Yes that is correct, right after installation just go to pdshell>pds queue


check all products, enable all configuration, read data from ascii files. And you environment variables should also look like this;
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## zantetzuken05

ah i see.. i didn't have environment environment like that after i installed batch services and went to pdshell>pds queue check all products, enable all configuration, read data from ascii files...
i also notice that theres also an error if i create model from sample data via express project creation. i think it cannot find ascii files.

----------


## zantetzuken05

i didnt have setting like that after i reinstall batch services and finished pds queue creation. what do you think is the problem? thanks!!!!

----------


## mel_lolos

You only need to change the  user  variables, that is Temp=C:\Temp and Tmp= C:\Temp, leave system variables as is. Try creating another project using express project creation, create new schema and load sample 3d projects.

----------


## danieljk

Dear friends.. Pls find attached pdf file on making cvarious settings to your computer/server before installing PDS .

Follow if step by step so that u wont get any errors in PDS post installation..

----------


## vinay002

> Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial
> 
> software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> 
> Links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



can send me the link of smart plant 3d it is not pening

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi danieljk. can you please upload the attachment again because it cannot be viewed or downdloaded. or please send it to my email kenxu2000@yahoo.com...thank you..

i've reinstalled by whole pds softwate including batch services, RIS, etc..yet again when i created model, no command prompt is popped up? how can i resolved by batch services? when i created pds queue, no settings like user variables, that is Temp=C:\Temp is popped up.

----------


## rasheed031

hi ......iam not able to download this PDS link from rapidshare........plz help me

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi mel lolos.. i can view the attachment that danieljk have post. can you please tell me its contents please.. it  is very important. thanks

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi danieljk. your attachment cannot be viewed or dowmloaded. can you please upload in again or please send it to my email. kenxu2000@yahoo.com. thanks

----------


## sam34

hi danieljk. your attachment cannot be viewed or dowmloaded. can u mail me on ssam.175@rediffmail.com plz

----------


## saddy

hi danieljk. your attachment cannot be viewed or dowmloaded. can u mail me on satheeshkumar@live.in plz help me....

----------


## erol_ay98

can someone uploads softs again pls...

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## danieljk

Sorry for the trouble ..

pls find below the links.. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## japab2009

good evening sir,

my self alpesh pandya i have download pds v8 from rapidshare.com
but i have forgot *pds licence key* 

once i have install but due to virus problem i have format my PC so i need again that licence key.

i am a student of polytechnic of m.s.university and i am working with l&t as a designer.

please give me licence key urgently.please reply me on    
japab2009@gmail.com

 regards 
Alpesh Pandya
Baroda,
Gujarat,India

----------


## japab2009

hi i need also april2006.txt file please any buddy have it please send me on japab2009@gmail.com
 thanks in advance

----------


## zantetzuken05

hi to all specially mel lolos and danieljk. do you know sir where can i download the -----  or pdlice.exe for pds 7.1. thank you very much

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

i  think that a lot of help is displayed in this post Thanks for that
i was interested in smartplant files but they have expired if anyone
who got them or the original poster could be so kind to repost them
i would appreciate it very much

----------


## prmukkundi

Dear All,
It will be of great helpful to me, if any one share Smartplant 3D with me. KIndly request you to send the link on my id: prmukkundi@gmail.com. Tons of thanks in advance.

----------


## kalyan_1985

hey could u pls reupload

----------


## thealexis

Yes, please reupload it or send me a link to P.M. Thanks in advance.

----------


## japab2009

hi friend please help me 
 i require licence key text file (april2006.txt)
please send me on japab2009@gmail.com 





> Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial
> 
> software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1
> 
> Links:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## bajupk

Dear Breaker,

for the PDS tarining manuals u shared...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

can u pls send us the reference files that have been ued in PDS course

Thanks

----------


## Fabiogomes

Please, someone could post smartplant 3d again. i need to learn this software urgently. If somebody needs pdms i think i can help.

The Breaker, could you post smart plant 3d again? Thanks friends.

----------


## hapciuu2003

hi danieljk. your attachment cannot be viewed or dowmloaded. can u mail me on hapciuu2003@yahoo.com plz help me....

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## thealexis

Dear friends! Could someone reuplod SP3D with lic, or send me links to PM?
Thank You for any help!

----------


## Fabiogomes

Please send me links to smartplant 3d?

My email is fabiogomes@live.com

----------


## pankajp17

please can anyone let me give the links for SP3D? it will be really very helpfull.

----------


## jakapratama

> Dear friends! Could someone reuplod SP3D with lic, or send me links to PM?
> Thank You for any help!



SP3D license? I'm not sure about that.  Intergraph use a powerful utility, called SmartPlant License Manager, to protect their products.

----------


## prakolshant

While downloading SP3D I get an error:
ERROR
The file could not be found. Please check the download link.

Can you upload it once again and provide me the link?

----------


## sbnugroho

While downloading SP3D I get an error: ERROR The file could not be found. Please check the download link.
Please send me links to smartplant 3d? My email is:    sb_nugroho_amd@yahoo.co.id

----------


## happy

Could you please send me April2006.txt to leoleoleo888@aim.com?

Thanks

----------


## syver

HI BREAKER CAN YOU  UPLOAD THE PDS 8.0 WITH LICENSE I NEED IT BADLY.. CAN YOU HELP ME......TO GET IT I DOWNLOAD PDS 8.0 FROM OTHER FORUM POST BY TASHEEN BUT i CANT INSTALLED IT SPLM LICENSE  PROBLEM .IS THE ANYBODY SUCESSFULY INSTALLED IT PLEASE LET ME KNOW...........YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## lafragola

plis mr ,or ppl if u have time to send mi download links for this pds 8 software or integraph smartplant instrumentation.
my email si 

RUBELJKO@YAHOO.COM

----------


## asfandyar

Hi,
Could someone please, send me the links for smartplant 3d along with installation instructions. I will be very thankful:
asfandyarkhan2010@yahoo.com

----------


## mansoorkasmi

some one please give the live link for sp3d...
i desperately need it.......
my id is mansoorkasmi97@gmail.com

thanks in advance
god bless u all

----------


## sunnyday

> You only need to change the  user  variables, that is Temp=C:\Temp and Tmp= C:\Temp, leave system variables as is. Try creating another project using express project creation, create new schema and load sample 3d projects.



Could anybody tell me how to load the sample 3d projects? Thanks in advance.

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## mel_lolos

> Could anybody tell me how to load the sample 3d projects? Thanks in advance.



Hi, do a search on danieljk post it's all there....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syver

Hi mel_lolos did u install pds 8 properly can u give some tips and step procedure how u do it.. Please i hope u can help me....i downloaded the pds 8 in the forum and all the supporting software like oracle 10g, microstaion j and splm 8 and 9 .. But wat serial key u use....is this also in the forum that 2 months validity....please if u can make a video how to install it.... Hope u can upload it......thanx in advance.......

----------


## jabbathehut

Hi i'm new here. I'm very impressed with this site, it's quite exceptional, however I tried downloading the SP3D files, but they have no links anymore. Could somebody Upload the files again for Download. Cheers.

----------


## meena

the links do not work would you solve this problem please

----------


## rj7676

Hi...

In the Batch manager you have to do Account Mapping and then you have to provide the username and password of your PC on which you have installed the PDS... if you do not have any User accounts then create it and add it to the Batch manager... then your command popup will work... 
I had also faced the same problem earlier... it got resolved after I entered the username and password .....

Cheers...

----------


## syver

can anyone with good heart to  re- upload the links for pds 8.0 and sp3d becuase the links are dead, and also the april 2006.txt file, please i needed it ...help me plese you send on my email syver_14@yahoo.com....thnc in advance especially to all the admin and moderator of this site..please help me.....

----------


## Shahid Attique

Dear Hema Hi,
Pleae upload procedure files & send me link at shahid.attique@gmail.com
Thanks in advance





> Hi all,
> here are the links of both procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## rashid.akhtar

Dear Mr. alaeddine,

can u send me installation procwdure because i tried many time but i failled to install the pds.
I have saome question
1) in which mode i have to install all pds modules is in local or client or server mode...?
2) In SPLM where did i have to install key server or client.
3) is it needed to change environment Variable (if it's change SPLM error massage for path not found")

Please reply me on rashid14_akhtar@yahoo.co.in/rashid.akhtar@ymail.com

Thanking You in well adnvance

Rashid Akhtar

----------


## mbamine

Hi bros,

Can you please start sharing SmartPlant V6.1 or 2007, whichever you've got?
I made a suggestion last time in another thread, suggesting people to share as many pieces as they can and we put them all together to have a complete one. Please start writing down what you can share.

Thanks in advance

----------


## hema0097

hi,
tmw i will post the version 6.0 links to download.
any1 have ----- for splm for ver2007.
regards,
hema.

----------


## mbamine

Thanks Hema, I really appreciate that.

----------


## rds

Can anyone please post links for the smartplant review?



Their were here, but links have expired.

thanks in advancedSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## hema0097

friends,
here are the links for sp3d ver6.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards,
hema.

----------


## mbamine

Great job Hema.

Thanking you is not enough.

----------


## batoushinden

hi, its me again, after several attempts of reinstalling PDS 8.00.00.09, i could find a way around this SPLM error that always reoccurs inconsistently. the error says, *Run time error '76'; path not found*. actully i tried different installation procedures i just wonder why this happens. my last trial was i installed the SPLM initially before anything else and worked fine. i restarted also and it is still fine since i installed the network loopback adapter. then i installed oracle and setup the database. after setup is complete i tried to make sure SPLM works, the error occured again. i hope some could help me on this... thank you very much...

----------


## pdsadmin

Dear Hema

kindly mail me sp 3d database procedure & installantion at 
in.vikashk@gmail.com







> Hi all,
> here are the links of both procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Eddie C

Dear the breaker,

I was trying to download sp3d, somehow your link expires already, can you send me the new link and please add the SPLM version with it.


Thanks,

Eddie C

----------


## danieljk

PDS adminn course 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## danieljk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skywalker01

Hi,Breaker,
      your links about PDS and SP3D in Rapidshare do not work now，can you give the new links about them to my email shhongwu@gmail.com. Thanks.

----------


## camycax

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Daniel , Thats great man ,very good work. And could you please give me "SDNF , BatchServices , SPPIDInterface"  Serial no. 
Hi anyone pls send me the  "SDNF , BatchServices , SPPIDInterface"  Serial no. 
Thanks in advance.
camycax@yahoo.co.in

----------


## danieljk

00000086400093

----------


## mswg

Hi Daniel,

Could you please post and an Oracle installation film?!

Thank you in advance!

Regards,
mswg.

----------


## singwill007

please share SP 3D 2007, please!

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## skywalker01

thanks，it is very useful！

----------


## skywalker01

does any one has ISOGEN for PDS8.0，shall you give a thread? thanks

----------


## syver

dear breaker,

please help me to install  pds v.8.0 i already downlod it from the site but i cant install it please send me a video or tutorial to install it and the license key u used for splm 8.0 or 9.0 version...please help me i really  needed it or some lower version of pds i can heartly thanx u.....my email is syver_14@yahoo.com

----------


## msharma

Hi Friends This is Prem(msharma), new to this community. I found it very helpful in sharing knowledge.
This is my first post to this community.
Actually i am looking for SP3D software with installation manual, can any one provide me the same.
my email id is prem_bechtel@rediffmail.com

Regards,
Prem,

----------


## kapilsharma7985

Hi everyone,
*PLS Read It*
All links in this forum are either dead or without cr----ck / key / lic. file / splm file , or not installed properly
i wants to say u all, i need *SP3D* any version But Complete with cr----ck ( *Fully Complete in every manner*) 
which I will be able to run in my pc without any problem,
PLS Help Me ,
With Lots Of Warm Thanks

----------


## singwill007

hi, Mr DanelJK, I saw a lot of contributions that you made to this society. You are so great. I missed breaker's SmartPlant 3d 2007, would you please share it with us, I believe there are many of those who are waiting for your kindly assistance. God Bless you! singwill007@yahoo.com

----------


## danieljk

hi sngwill.. i had started downloaing the part when breaker posted them here..but due to slow connection i could not download.. there were more than 30 parts of it.and also sp 3d 2007 does not work without a license. so its of no use as of now to have it..better u use 2006 version posted by Hema on this website...

----------


## tturit

pls somebody upload again the PDS! thx in advance

----------


## Drexdrei2001

i am a new user/begginer. i have installed pds 7.1 but i cant get thru pds environment coz of this PDS 3D control file "C:\WIN32APP\INGR\PDSHELL\pds.cmd", PROJ_FILE, PROJ_ADDR.
CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME!!!!?

----------


## Fabiogomes

Frinds, Is posible install smartplant 3d version 6.0 downloaded.

In others forum i saw this is no posible becouse splm.

Someone couls help me? 

Thanks.

----------


## Drexdrei2001

please help me.. i need PD license for PDS 7.1
Drexdrei2001@yaoo.com

arigatou!!

----------


## ik92

can you please send the links again.

after clicking on link, its says that file not available.

appreciate our all efforts.



ikramSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## rashid.akhtar

Dear Hema

kindly mail me sp 3d database procedure & installantion at
rashid14_akhtar@yahoo.co.in or rashid.akhtar@ymail.com

thank you





> Hi all,
> here are the links of both procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## alinafi

> Hi all,
> here are the links of both procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Hema
I have successfully installed SmartPlant 3D v6.1 and working, but I can't make isometric drawing because no have menu "Piping Manufacturing"
please help me to solve this matter.

thanks
alinafi

----------


## jabbathehut

Can someone please re upload the Intallation Procedure. These links aren't working any longer.  Thankyou.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Originally Posted by The Breaker  
Once Again For all People Who Looks for an intelligent data-centric 3d Industrial

software I present SmartPlant 3D v.6.1

Links:
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Once Again I Introduce the most wanted software in all industrial fields: Intergraph PDS v8.0 with the license:

Here is the links:

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Here is A demonstration video for SmartPlant 3D:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here Is the PDS Equipment & Piping Course Manuals:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

& I will post the Intergraph Enterprise 2007 Package in my future posts.can send me the link of smart plant 3d it is not pening

----------


## camycax

Hi Vikaschaurasia,

The PDS Manuals.rar link is not working , kindly check the link.

----------


## rashid.akhtar

Dear vikaschaurasia,

kindly mail me sp 3d demonstrattion video for database procedure & installantion at
rashid14_akhtar@yahoo.co.in or rashid.akhtar@ymail.com, because given links is dead.

thank you

----------


## vikaschaurasia

friends,
here are the links for sp3d ver6.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards,
hema. 


plz upload it

----------


## boycameo

Is possible upload "Intergraph PDS v8.0 with the licens" again please, because the links don't work

----------


## tukidi

help me...
sp3d 2007, plz up-load again..

i need it for my home pc

----------


## Fabiogomes

Helo Vicaschaurasia!

is this version sp3d work very well? Do you have a manuals to post?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## jsn1980

dear rajwadi 
I want it on rapidshare if u have the account then please give me for one day for download..my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com...thanks in advance....for PDS download

----------


## tukidi

Dear All,



I hear there is software (orthogen) to generate the PDS model into 2D image, who feel to have here please share, thanks

RegardSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## jcrv

can anyone reload Intergraph PDS v8.0 with .......?
thanks in advance

----------


## soloweber

I received this error message when trying to download it.(The file could not be found. Please check the download link).Pls help re-establish this link .i need the manual & software

----------


## soloweber

i cud not acess the link.can you please reload the link /send the it to my email id  soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## vinay002

Hi everyone;] 
I need your help friends...I've installed PDS8 but when i'm trying run PD_Shell i can't do this.
When I click create I have message run this application failed, because cannot find component batchapi.dll. Reinstall application could help resolve this problem
Have you got any idea how can I resolve this problem???[IMG]C:\error.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Shahid Attique

> Hi everyone;] 
> I need your help friends...I've installed PDS8 but when i'm trying run PD_Shell i can't do this.
> When I click create I have message run this application failed, because cannot find component batchapi.dll. Reinstall application could help resolve this problem
> Have you got any idea how can I resolve this problem???



Hi.
Install your batch manager into Driver-Ltter:\WIN32APP\INGR folder

----------


## harihago

Could you please send SPLM Server License Key to harighari@yahoo.co.in

----------


## twinanto

Hi all,

Please help me. 
I have installed PDS v7.3 in the server and its working normally. 
But, when I run PDShell from the workstation I got error appear: "53 - the network path was not found. Error Mounting RemoteName=\\servername\; LocalName=B; RemotePath=L:\\project folder"

Is there any suggestion for the above error message.

Thanks,

----------


## abdulwahab_aero

Dear somebody or anybody

Links are not working. Can you please repost the links or send it to my email abdulwahab_aero@homail.com.

----------


## soloweber

Breaker i could not download from rapidshare,its saying the link cannot be found.can u please upload again or share in another site. soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## softmailer

please provide me active link of PDS V. 08.00.09

thanks in advance
softmailer@gmail.com

----------


## saddy

Hi.

I have PDS 7.3 install on my Virtual PC .. if any one need i can give that for less price.. for details mail to satheeshks@live.com

----------


## jabbathehut

Can somebody upload PDS 7.3 . Thanks..

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## dnsharek

Anybody have smartplant3d please reupload it. I needed urgently. Please guys

----------


## SIM2

hi
i live in Cairo and i need someone give me training cource in smart plant or integraph or any 3D dimension.
please contact me on my email
saber_pet@yahoo.com
thanks

----------


## Chotu

hi Hema ,
uploader have remove this file on rapidshare,
Can u upload on any other network like megashare or 4shared or anyother or send to my mail 
xyzratan65@yahoo.in
Thanks 
chotu

----------


## 2803

pl sent me the free link  and installation procedure of pdsv8.0 
my id bhel_edu@yahoo.co.in

thank

----------


## soloweber

Hello Breaker,danieljk, and other who have successfully downloaded PDS AND SMART PLANT.The link for Pds and smart plant seem dead again.can you please reload  it.thanks in advance. or u can send the link to my email id  soloweber@yahoo.com.

----------


## MALK

Links for SmartPlant 3D v.6.1 not work
please advice

----------


## ntaka

Hi everybody!!!!!
can someone help me pleaz with the link were to download the setup of smartplant 3D cause the links posted here don't walk.
ptshibanda1@yahoo.fr
thanks in advence

----------


## JACHIYODA

Hi Mr Danieljk, 

I read a lot of your posting and you help a lot of people/ you made contributions to this society, you
are blessed and great. Would you please please share it with me the PDS 7.1 PDLICE. God bless you! thanks waiting.

----------


## maduraipnk

Anybody have smartplant3d please reupload it
maduraipnk@gmail.com
thanks in advence

----------


## patil

Please help me.
I have installed PDS v8 
But, when I run PDShell from the workstation I got error appear: "53 - the network path was not found. Error Mounting RemoteName=\\servername\; LocalName=B; RemotePath=L:\\project folder"

----------


## patil

"53 - the network path was not found
what is this error

----------


## parasi

hi mate,


links are dead ..... can  u repost them if u can pleaseSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## pavendan

HI Hema,
Could you upload once again the smart plant 3d ?
and please send me the installing procudure to my mail id   pavendan@gmail.com

thanks in advance
pavendan

----------


## mailtomani87

pls reupload the smartplant 3d and its procedures

----------


## tekton364

please upload smartplant 3d, links down :Frown:

----------


## varunsway

Please upload the pds 8 and microstation with ----- vesion. 
ThNKS

----------


## Shahid Attique

Dear all

For download PDS 8.0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For Sp 3D v6

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In my next post i will share Oracle 9i (03 Cds) & Microstation_J 7.0v

Best Regards
Shahid Attique

----------


## sowell

Dear Shahid Attique ,

if you can upload the installation procedures or training materials for SP3D. We will be grateful.

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi Hema,

  Could you please post the link again, procedures for sp3d installation as well as database creation all links are dead...

Thanks,
Arnold

----------


## tekton364

Thxs big, I would appreciate a tutorial step by step
how to install,
I have the pds 8 running through vwware virtual machine and would like to see it working normally

----------


## Shahid Attique

Dear all

Please find below the link of Oracle 9i (03 CDs) for PDS 8.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please find below the link of PDS 8.0
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please find below the link of SP3D
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please find below the link of pdf file to create SP3D Database
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards
Shahid Attique

----------


## Dem

@Shahid 
Tell me please what software I need for SP3D installation on a standalone PC with WindowsXP?          
*1 Microstation* -OK
*2 Oracle 9i*  - is a must or is only for PDS8.0 ?
*3 SQL server*  ?

Thanks

----------


## kiddaerick

Hi Shahid,

  Thank you for the link, but please include the tutorial step by step
how to install SP3D v6.1 in your next post..

Thanks,
kidDaerick

----------


## soloweber

HELLO Shahid Attique,
    YOU ARE SUCH A GREAT GUY.THANKS FOR SHARING.CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE SP 3D TUTORIAL MANUALS OR VIDEOS. I WILL BE GRATEFUL TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON.
CHEERS


SOLOMONSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## hswang2

Dear Sir
Thank you for your pds, smartplat 3d, oracle 9i
but is it can be installed in the vista system?

Thank you.

----------


## afaque

assalamu alaikum

thanks for posting shahid bhai

----------


## hswang2

assalamu alaikum

thanks for posting shahid bhai 

could you provide the licence key 

thank you

----------


## Shahid Attique

> assalamu alaikum
> 
> thanks for posting shahid bhai



Dear Afaque me fine & hope same for you. Where are you from.

Best Regards
Shahid Attique

----------


## afaque

good to hear from u bro

Im from mumbai, India now currently in saudi trying to break into oil engineering industry

How r u doing 

would like to know more from u 

bye for now 

Allah hafiz

----------


## cybquial

Shahid Attique 
thanks a lot 
 i have some tutorials , then a try to install the soft and i will comment you the result
cybquial
greetings from latinamerica

----------


## Nagaraju

Dear Friends,

Please Help me
after instaling pds i got this message

PDLICE Failed : [Opening File] System cannot find file specified - server_names

----------


## meena

thaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssss

----------


## alavudeenbasha

Dear Shahid Attique 

Thanks a lot for smart plat 3D links,  Kindly upload smart plant instrumentation links if you have .

----------


## rashid.akhtar

dear shahid bhai,

                                    ASAK,


many many thanks shahid bhai, U R Simply Great.


Rashid Akhtar

----------


## purav

Does any one provide or give me step by step installation procedure for PDS V8.0.
thank you so much.

----------


## rxk

thank you for the uploads...



any guide on how to install SP3D?See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## anandankrishna

Hi,

While i am trying to download it shows that *"This file was not found on our server."*

----------


## rsr8rsr

Dear Breaker,

I need sp3d & pds 8. actually i tried with the link which you have given. but its dead.      please can you upload once again

Thanks.
RSR

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## trampero

Can anyone please upload a virtual machine with SP3D fully working in it?

----------


## engaomar

Dear breaker ,
i couldn't found smart plant review 6.1 on the below link, could you please post it again
thanks

----------


## DiaaB

hi all,
I have got the fail below during installation please give me the solution in staps if you can (installation Procedure for winXP labtop)  diaa_badr@yahoo.com.




*E:\Program Files\SmartPlant\SmartPlant3D\Common2D\Shape2D\Reg  ister\Shape2DServer.xml registration log

Due to permissions, failed to open registry key:  \HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib
Due to permissions, failed to open registry key:  \HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface*




regards,

----------


## dnsharek

can anyone give splm with valid license

----------


## JACHIYODA

Hi

I need help..anybody can upload PDS any version with Frame Woks Plus (FWP) please I need it. or to my e-mail- jdelacruz18@hotmail.com
Thank you in advance.

----------


## meena

There is a good job offer to any Egyptian pds user (piping and equipment) modules and lives or works in Cairo, this work is a part time and almost four hours a week in the week end with a good salary .
To any one concerned this is my e-mail meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com

----------


## zniper

Hi! everyone i'm new in this thread, i wanted to download the  Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)  but the rapidshare links are dead, so if i may, could anyone upload the file in a new link. Thanks

----------


## meena

Hi all 
There is a big chance to learn SP3D piping module in Intergraph Egypt.
The course duration is 4.5 days.
The maximum number of trainees: - seven persons.
The cost per day for seven trainees is 600$.
Intergraph will present training material and training license and training certificate.
To join the course please contact me on my 
E-mail:- meena_rezkallah@yahoo.com.
Mobile: - 0126418491.

----------


## kamalsiddqui

dear mr breaker

plz i would be grateful that upload every part differently on mediafire, -------s or megaupload so people who have alrady downloaded 0nce again intergraph smartplant 3d & plant design system   and other softwares don't need to redownload.

thx in advance



best regardsSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## LordDunboyne

Hi Breaker, 

 files are no longer there do u have a new link ?

----------


## praveen1

HI  Breaker
 please Send me the SDNF serial key

----------


## mamali

Hi,

Does anyone have training material for Smartplant 3D Piping and Equipment modeling?
Thanks in advance

----------


## sowell

yes, do u have spmartplant 3d software? Please`upload here. Thanks.

----------


## mel_lolos

> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have training material for Smartplant 3D Piping and Equipment modeling?
> Thanks in advance



Hi,
What version of SP3D do you have? I have some training materials but about admin.... will upload shortly.

----------


## mamali

Thanks mel_lolos,

I have V6.1., however I don't think that makes big difference for piping and equipment modules.
Many thanx again

----------


## mamali

Sowel,

See post # 298 of this thread.

Mamali

----------


## meena

hi all
does any one have pds translator serial number
i need it to import models from pds to smartplant 3d
best regards,
meena.

----------


## mel_lolos

> Thanks mel_lolos,
> 
> I have V6.1., however I don't think that makes big difference for piping and equipment modules.
> Many thanx again



mamali,

Here are some reference materials for sp3d..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mamali

Thanks mel_lolos indeed.

If by any chance, you happen to have standard training stuff, please kindly send them to me as well.

Cheers

----------


## dnsharek

any body can reupload this file only.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtmuthu

Dear Breaker, Please upload Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0) for me. It is very useful for me.

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## japab2009

hi friend please help me 
i require licence key text file (april2006.txt) and pds 7.1 links please send me on my email id
please send me on japab2009@gmail.com

----------


## EHDDIE

Thanks for the link brother,, a big help

----------


## jove

dear breaker please send me in the link in  jove_gem@yahoo.com

----------


## mamali

Hi there,

I need to install SmartPlant Review ver 2010 (08.00.00.0043).
In order to do that I need to have SPLM 2010 (v11.00.17.00). 
I have both sofwares above with no installation serial number.
For SPLM I'd need a license key which I don't have as well.

Can anyone help me to get this running. My email mbamine1@gmail.com

Thanks in advance 
mamali

----------


## jaylovely

Dear breaker please send me the links of pds v8.0. Thanks in advance

----------


## jaylovely

MY MAIL ID IS ajay.g.mech@gmail.com

----------


## Hüseyin420

güzel paylasım tesekkurler devamını beklıyoruz.

----------


## gsplanji

i have many doubt in sp3d if anybody know pls reply

----------


## adityas

hi ....
i could not download it ... the link on rapid share showing "This file was not found on our server". Kindly check it and inform me a alternative...
thanking u...

----------


## adityas

hi dude... 
can u download software from above link...
i couldn't ... please check the link if u can and tell me way to download...

----------


## eumetallica

Pls Guys...

The links are off...

Can anyone re-post it for mercy?

tanks!

----------


## yodha

> Good work breaker. Great share.
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> Do you have bently autoplant XM. I am searching this software for a very long time. I hope u will break it once again.



Thanks..................................See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## patil

dos command is not opening

----------


## charsengrafs

Hi Breaker,

Any chance you could email a link for smart plant review please? Any version will do.
savagepipe@gmail.com

----------


## acevitor

Dear Break,

Send to me the link software, i need so much...

acevitor@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## toufik86

plz can anyone share license for pds 8.0

Thanks in advance

----------


## vinay002

Pls Guys...

The links are off...

Can anyone re-post it for mercy?

tanks! 

i am really watching for it. pleaseeeeeeeeeeee do thif favour.
pleaaaaaase download the link again

breaker please doooooo,

----------


## gsplanji

SOME HELPS HERE
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kjkeat

Can anyone share SP3D download the link again?
Please

Thank

----------


## Darktech

Greetings to all forum users!!
I am currently studying a course of 80 hours SmartPlant 3D.
Would greatly appreciate if someone could upload this software.
This course cost me 1500 euros and I need to practice at home.
Thank you very much!!
If anyone can help me my mail is: rob3rtoalvar3z@hotmail.com

----------


## krishnath

re-post pls.. =)

----------


## chenck

Anyone had the SPR 2008 full modules serial number ?
kindly email to me johnwy1975@yahoo.com

----------


## peterlu

Hi there, 

I also would love to have the pds installed at home so I can remember how to use it.

Thanks

----------


## aadamx

This license for PDS V8.0, enjoy it!
Key Type: Client
Description: Demo key
Install Date: 3/30/2006
Expiry Date: 5/29/2006
NoOfDays: 60


IPAddress: 8.0.0.9 Key - Uses Machine ID
License Key: 05eu7nlvvqfd7ltmqghb99gf2jdbpfbjs535hrmhtvldpm9h6u 7ughvj7gffn7fdhmjsfcfkdjb2cjlmbpijdbif7ftxma5fif 0rejhehb9itp1i8jlj9rj7enumveghjvhrtnefbd1pd5donfh fkbrth8ficb4jnfqhjj9tktfn2llhijh9p15rhmpgni9hvt5c1 inqlbfoejjl22ladkqfcrdqr9hsdde4d7f9b4ptl79nedfpgrk n31naeh3ucxj9rb5l0ln79npajhtxn0qln9k9fkpkjfpl5lf hp5jhbfSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## peterlu

Thank you aadamx

I am not sure where should I download the pds from.

Regards and thanks for you kind help.

----------


## chenck

Anyone interested Intergraph product email to jamesdonova0@gmail.com he can help you

----------


## aadamx

These are links for download PDS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
_

----------


## gsaralji

> These are links for download PDS
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



HI why you are snytime missed that Part-4 what you need?

----------


## HMADIAN

Where's part 4 ?????

----------


## osamabinladen

Dear Breaker

As for SP3D, is that possible to upload again?

----------


## joachin

the files were removed. upload again please

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed  smart plant 3d (sp3d) with working key any one  give me the link please 
thanks and regards  pds8 SE  is not the software  smart plant 3d (sp3d)

----------


## aadamx

> I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed  smart plant 3d (sp3d) with working key any one  give me the link please 
> thanks and regards  pds8 SE  is not the software  smart plant 3d (sp3d)



Here are links for SP3D in a virtual machine with WIN XP

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy it!!

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

thanks for giving the links aadamx   Here are links for SP3D in a virtual machine with WIN XP

----------


## HMADIAN

You R THE ONE, AADAMX........

Links r working good.... and I hope they aren't dead until all of us download it.....!

----------


## mrbeen

please any one upload pds 7.1, 7.2, 7.3


thankSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## tekton364

Please, smartplant review 6 I need as a requirement to employ me.

----------


## HMADIAN

> here are links for sp3d in a virtual machine with win xp
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




i installed sp3d, but does it contain spi (smartplant instrumentation)??????

----------


## aadamx

HMADIAN
No contain SPI because I dont have it.

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

dear aadamx  i am krishnaraj  as per my need you posted the sp3d  line  my inter net speed  very slow because of that  can you post the link like in *******  possible down load  can  you plase??????

----------


## mrkrishnaraj

dear aadamx  i am krishnaraj  as per my need you posted the sp3d  link  my inter net speed  very slow because of that  can you post the link like in *******  possible down load  can  you plase??????

----------


## aadamx

> dear aadamx  i am krishnaraj  as per my need you posted the sp3d  link  my inter net speed  very slow because of that  can you post the link like in *******  possible down load  can  you plase??????



Dear mrkrishnaraj
Links are in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], this server has two options web download and *******, verify web page of link that you want to download.

----------


## tekton364

Don't forget to upload the SP REVIEW
Thank you.

----------


## aadamx

Join Date
May 2008
Posts
65
Thanks
12
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

SPR next monday time local (MExico)

----------


## HMADIAN

krishnaraj 

when you click the link of the downloads and go to 4shared, you'll find a link just below the download now link says (download ******* file here)

----------


## HMADIAN

> these are links for download pds
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




aadamx
do the above links complete ?? Or they miss part 4 ???

----------


## Prasanah

Dear All 

Anyone have the SPR ver.7 full modules serial number ??


kindly email to me prasanah21@gmail.com**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## gsplanji

> Dear All 
> 
> Anyone have the SPR ver.7 full modules serial number ??
> kindly email to me prasanah21@gmail.com**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Send me to my mail: gsplanji@gmail.com

----------


## ARIF VIONO

SmartPlant 3D link is ded please re upload again...

----------


## aadamx

> aadamx
> do the above links complete ?? Or they miss part 4 ???



HMADIAN
Link for part 4 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

> SmartPlant 3D link is ded please re upload again...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



sorry

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SP3D in a machine virtual..

----------


## HMADIAN

> hmadian
> link for part 4 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



aadamx

thank you very much for part 4.. But when i started to down load the other parts, the links are dead...

Sorry for inconvenience, but can you upload again ??

----------


## aadamx

> aadamx
> 
> thank you very much for part 4.. But when i started to down load the other parts, the links are dead...
> 
> Sorry for inconvenience, but can you upload again ??





Links, I hope they are useful for you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jabbathehut

> sorry
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



HI friend, do you have link 4 for Virtual machine.. 

thankyou

----------


## aadamx

> HI friend, do you have link 4 for Virtual machine.. 
> 
> thankyou



It doesnt require it.

----------


## aadamx

> It doesnt require it.



sorry
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HMADIAN

> Links, I hope they are useful for you.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



aadamx

there is no serial number for the PDS... the existing numbers are for ISOGEN and batch_Services only.... plz advise

----------


## aadamx

> aadamx
> 
> there is no serial number for the PDS... the existing numbers are for ISOGEN and batch_Services only.... plz advise



Ok, I will look for serial number, please wait for me!See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## tekton364

Hello for all, I have the pds working as virtual machine, is there any chance to make it work normally?

NOW.
I need a guide on how to install the sp3d; Oracle (step-by-step)
still do not know if it is including the SPREVIEW
I need it more urgent than other, 
If you talk about Spanish much better,
Thanks for any help.

----------


## jabbathehut

Has anyone got PDS in Virtual Machine.. ?
THankyou so much aadamx.. You did a great job wiht the SMartplant... What version is it by the way? 
Kind regards

----------


## Prasanah

anyone have sp3d 2009 serial number??
email to prasanah21@gmail.com

----------


## ayyappan.guru

Hi Anybody buy splm license from 

name: chen chee kong
country: malaysia

----------


## HMADIAN

> hi anybody buy splm license from 
> 
> name: Chen chee kong
> country: Malaysia



hay

we are sharing here, no buying no selling and no personal benefits..

So if you have spi, share it here please .. And if not, i guess you have to wait

----------


## gsplanji

> hay
> 
> we are sharing here, no buying no selling and no personal benefits..
> 
> So if you have spi, share it here please .. And if not, i guess you have to wait



Yes you all are sharing here but someone download all sharing software and selling

hi HMADIAN you know this tricks?

I tink they earn morethen you

I have all soft with medi...... but im very fear, if i am share i dont know who is taken and what they will do ??????????
i could not find who is realy needed and who is seller ??????

----------


## HMADIAN

> yes you all are sharing here but someone download all sharing software and selling
> 
> hi hmadian you know this tricks?
> 
> I tink they earn morethen you
> 
> i have all soft with medi...... But im very fear, if i am share i dont know who is taken and what they will do ??????????
> I could not find who is realy needed and who is seller ??????



you are right... But it depends, if you are sharing them from the principle that ''science is free for all'', so it doesn't matter who will do what .....

And for those who sell software, i'm sure that they will be in a situation where they will believe in this principle..

And for those who buy this software, i've nothing to say but '' be aware of the fraud''.. 

Now after all of this, would you please share spi with its medi....???  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  just kidding

----------


## syver

aadamax can you send an step by step  installation of sp3d that you share i dont know how to install it thanks...

----------


## syver

hmadian,

did u know how to install the sp3d that uploaded by aadamax, can you help me how to install this did u have any procedure to follow.. thanks...also a favor i want to ask about pds v.8 se version i got problem in project creation database theres lwaz an error in oracle ris err ora 12560..can you help to solve this wat version of oracle is compatible and working with this pds se thanks.... i installed oracle 9i...it is working with this version....thanks in advance ...

----------


## HMADIAN

> hmadian,
> 
> did u know how to install the sp3d that uploaded by aadamax, can you help me how to install this did u have any procedure to follow.. thanks...also a favor i want to ask about pds v.8 se version i got problem in project creation database theres lwaz an error in oracle ris err ora 12560..can you help to solve this wat version of oracle is compatible and working with this pds se thanks.... i installed oracle 9i...it is working with this version....thanks in advance ...




download and install oracle virtual box then :

- create new machine
- first window, choose OS (XP BY DEFAULT)... LEAVE IT AS THE SP3D IS ON XP.
- THE NEXT WINDOW FOR MEMORY... I THINK IT'S UP TO YOU TO CHOOSE THE MEMORY THAT WILL BE SUFFICIENT TO WORK SUCH HEAVY SOFTWARE. 
- NEXT WINDOW TO CREATE A VIRTUAL HARD DISK, CHOOSE ''USE EXISTING HARD DISK'' AND BROWS TO CHOOSE XP.VDI....

AND HERE YOU ARE ,JUST CLICK ON START AND YOU ARE USING SP3D.............. THANX TO AADAMX ....

FOR PDS, I DON'T HAVE ITS SERIAL NUMBER SO I DIDN'T START IT YET

----------


## syver

hi..anyone can help me on my project creation i already make databases and sample project like pds project when I started to run equipment modelling there is no design area and model area there to choose..it same in piping modelling . "ERROR IN RETRIEVING DESIN AREA DATA" please help me to solve this thank u very to all of u which have good heart to help aothers espcially to all senior memb**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]ers.....

----------


## syver

SIM2,


 can help me on my project creation i already make databases and sample project like pds project when I started to run equipment modelling there is no design area and model area there to choose..it same in piping modelling . "ERROR IN RETRIEVING DESIN AREA DATA" please help me to solve this thank u very to all of u which have good heart to help aothers espcially to all senior memb**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]ers.....See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## syver

hi..FRACISBLEESON  can help me on my project creation i already make databases and sample project like pds project when I started to run equipment modelling there is no design area and model area there to choose..it same in piping modelling . "ERROR IN RETRIEVING DESIN AREA DATA" please help me to solve this thank u very to all of u which have good heart to help aothers espcially to all senior memb**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]ers.....

----------


## syver

mrkrishnaraj,

did  u install the pds and run it..i had problem in project creation when I run equipment modelling there is no design area to choose same as in piping designer module...can u help me to solve it..thnx....**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soloweber

can someone pls upload oracle 10g. i need it to install pds in my system

----------


## syver

aadamx,

I already finish setting up and install pds  and created a project using project creation and its running ok, but I want to ask u how to make another project in pds do I need to create another database in oracle, please give some idea and how about the units usedon my first project created while importing project archival i used mixed but when  i extract iso the dimension and all coming with the english units in inches how i can make project with units of metric. do i need to import the metric folder not the mixed folder.
hope u will help me with this matter. thanx in advance..and also one question regarding the ip adress when my internet cable is accidentally pulled out and i put it back the ip address become different so i got a problem in pds license it shows mismatch ip address. how can i fixed this ip address so that i will not change. do i need to put it manually or what pocedure u can advice. 
thanx once again

----------


## jove

> aadamx
> do the above links complete ?? Or they miss part 4 ???



dear 
please  can you post it again the link no more exist please 

thanks in advance

----------


## jove

PLEASE  PLEASE 

CAN YOU RE UPLOAD THE SAME 
THE LINK IS NOT WORKING 

jove_gem@yahoo.com

----------


## aadamx

> PLEASE  PLEASE 
> 
> CAN YOU RE UPLOAD THE SAME 
> THE LINK IS NOT WORKING 
> 
> jove_gem@yahoo.com



Yes, I verified all links has been deleted by 4shared. I need time for upload again. I may be in another server because 4shared.com has deleted my files twice, so can you tell me what server will no delete my files.

----------


## HMADIAN

AADAMX

Did you get SPI 8.0 Lic...... ?

----------


## aadamx

> AADAMX
> 
> Did you get SPI 8.0 Lic...... ?



HMADIAN
I do not have SPI 8.0 Lic, in this forum are a SPI licences but, I do not know what version is.

Sorry, I can not help you

----------


## aadamx

> aadamx,
> 
> I already finish setting up and install pds  and created a project using project creation and its running ok, but I want to ask u how to make another project in pds do I need to create another database in oracle, please give some idea and how about the units usedon my first project created while importing project archival i used mixed but when  i extract iso the dimension and all coming with the english units in inches how i can make project with units of metric. do i need to import the metric folder not the mixed folder.
> hope u will help me with this matter. thanx in advance..and also one question regarding the ip adress when my internet cable is accidentally pulled out and i put it back the ip address become different so i got a problem in pds license it shows mismatch ip address. how can i fixed this ip address so that i will not change. do i need to put it manually or what pocedure u can advice. 
> thanx once again



Syver
Use same procedure that you used for install PDS and Oracle for first time. And you need to create another database.

----------


## HMADIAN

> HMADIAN
> I do not have SPI 8.0 Lic, in this forum are a SPI licences but, I do not know what version is.
> 
> Sorry, I can not help you



where's exactly this license in the forum??!!!

----------


## S64S

all link is dead!
can Upload again SmartPlant?


thanksSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## Heibert Mendoza

Hi,

Please somebody share  the software smartplant license mangener 2009 o 2010, send heibert.mendoza@gmail.com

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## SDMTEAM

Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0) All Links Is Dead Please Re-upload 
Thanks

----------


## aadamx

> Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0) All Links Is Dead Please Re-upload 
> Thanks



Really what's going on? Nobody can share again links, So where is the spirit of sharing of this website? I put several links in past, anyone cant?

Share is one of objetives of this website!

----------


## aadamx

> Really what's going on? Nobody can share again links, So where is the spirit of sharing of this website? I put several links in past, anyone cant?
> 
> Share is one of objetives of this website!



Send me a MP, please!

----------


## muslim

aadam or hamdan would you like to uploud again smart plant 3d v6?


best regard

----------


## aadamx

> aadam or hamdan would you like to uploud again smart plant 3d v6?
> 
> 
> best regard



Send me your email, please?

----------


## edgard_pacco

i need sp3d
please

----------


## HMADIAN

> aadam or hamdan would you like to uploud again smart plant 3d v6?
> 
> 
> best regard




MUSLIM,
 Here is smartplant 3D links, sorry i was busy last days to share.
Enjoy

Hay AADAMX, How r u man?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muslim

thank very much hamdan, i wish you luck in future and god will give you reward Doubly in this holly month because your kind  

best regard and appreciation

----------


## muslim

hi hamdan,.. can you tell me step of install this software?
what is support program must be installed ?

thank

best regard 

emam moeslem

----------


## dejo111

Link is dead, please re upload.

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## muslim

> MUSLIM,
>  Here is smartplant 3D links, sorry i was busy last days to share.
> Enjoy
> 
> Hay AADAMX, How r u man?
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...




               ,                ˚

i already used sp3d from this link, thank for share, hmadian
i don't have problem when i used equipment task but i have problem when i used pipe task, there is error massage 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i hope some one can tell me how to solve this problem

thank 

best regard

imam muslim

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## ASUAREZT

Good nigth,

Anybody can please upload Microstation J..........

Thanks a lot.

----------


## ASUAREZT

Good nigth,

Anybody can please upload Microstation J..........

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Angga Prabowo

go to catalog - piping material class change temperature and pressure to warning only

----------


## kumaraba

Could not download the SP3D lins. it is telling access only for publisher. can you help me in downloading it.

Kumaran

----------


## ome700

Same here




> go to catalog - piping material class change temperature and pressure to warning only

----------


## trimonline

link are dead ready,,,,please upload again....thank's

trimonline

----------


## jsathish1985

hi i want splm2010 ****** can anyone send to my mail id
j_sathish_2003@yahoo.com
gsplanji i am pds & sp3d admin
if you give splm ----- i will teach your doupt
send mail to me

----------


## jsathish1985

i want splm 2010 ******

please send to my mail id
j_sathish_2003@yahoo.com

gsplanji i am pds&sp3d admin
if u give ******
i will solve ur doubt

----------


## mijarescad

Could not download the SP3D links. it is telling access only for publisher. Help me in downloading it.

----------


## ome700

it is telling *Access only for publisher*.


Please look into the matter and re uploadSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## singuango

Hi there,
I Need the SP3d Virtual machine, Please Share!! Anyone could do it?. We must to show the spirit of this website. PLEASE!!

Best Regards!

----------


## major_duan

No doubt about its spirits, here you go:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## major_duan

No doubt about its spirits, here you go:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## singuango

Thank you very much!!!

----------


## nizam786

Dear All,

can Someone upload the procedure how to make a SP3D virtual machine with SP3D.vdi file. 

appreciate your quick response............

----------


## singuango

create new machine
 - first window, choose OS (XP BY DEFAULT)... LEAVE IT AS THE SP3D IS ON XP.
 - THE NEXT WINDOW FOR MEMORY... I THINK IT'S UP TO YOU TO CHOOSE THE MEMORY THAT WILL BE SUFFICIENT TO WORK SUCH HEAVY SOFTWARE. 
- NEXT WINDOW TO CREATE A VIRTUAL HARD DISK, CHOOSE ''USE EXISTING HARD DISK'' AND BROWS TO CHOOSE XP.VDI....

----------


## singuango

Hi,
Anybody can help me?* Structure Task* isnt available. Ive working with common, grids, equipment and Piping Tasks but I cant use Structure task also Ive been trying cofigure task list and isnt available.

Thanks in advance

----------


## danish

Hi Fridends,

Can anybody upload PDS Virtual machine? thank you in advance.

----------


## ARIF VIONO

yes adamx I HAD SAME PROBLEM ,Structure Task isnt available. Ive working with common, grids, equipment and Piping Tasks ,THIS IS SP3D V2006 OR OLD VERSION,IS THERE NEW VERSION SP3D 2011? I MEAN spxp3d 2011, HELP ME ADAMX

----------


## singuango

> yes adamx I HAD SAME PROBLEM ,Structure Task isnt available. Ive working with common, grids, equipment and Piping Tasks ,THIS IS SP3D V2006 OR OLD VERSION,IS THERE NEW VERSION SP3D 2011? I MEAN spxp3d 2011, HELP ME ADAMX



I have a SP3D 2011 clone virtual machine about a last company where I worked under a virtual machine SP3D with all available tasks and right license key. I made a clone and now have this clone in my home-pc but it doesnt work; when I run it send me a message: Invalid Key mismatching parameters.  Im thinking this is because sp3D is installed in server-mode and maybe I should install "something" in my parent system pc, I dont know...

Could anybody help me to find a solution? Then I could share this virtual machine to everybody.

Regards

----------


## kotegar29

hey breaker can u please upload again as i cant find the download link for sp3d

----------


## Abdullah SHEHATA

Dear The Breaker 


thanks for your effortSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## Abdullah SHEHATA

Thanks alot
downloading in progress

----------


## ralydaren

Ho bro, could anybuddy post SmartPlant Instrumentation.

Thanks and regards.

----------


## nizam786

Dear aadamx / breaker,
Please find the Image below and help me how to activate hangers & supports, structural tasks......
hope receive a quick response from the SP3D masters........

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## singuango

> Dear aadamx / breaker,
> Please find the Image below and help me how to activate hangers & supports, structural tasks......
> hope receive a quick response from the SP3D masters........
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please, anyone could help?
The sp3dVirtual machine wich was installed by aadamx has hangers & supports, structural tasks......not activated. I guess aadamx didnt do it in the install Sp3d proccess?

Thanks in advance

----------


## prajeeth09

please help me,,, how to install PDS software,, where do i get the isogen and smartplan license manager software.. please explain it.....

----------


## Shahid Attique

hello All
Can anybody help me to find -------- C******-C-K or licence Generator for Smartplant 3D and Plant Design System (PDS)

----------


## ARIF VIONO

Shahid Attique,maybe this link will help you

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## singuango

It doesnt work in a sp3d virtual machine that i tried!

----------


## ootdayo

pls who can share the -------- for smartplant instrumentation

----------


## abindodo

thank for share ! you are good man!

----------


## ootdayo

still waiting for smartplant instrumentation or intools

----------


## mavericklf1

Hi aadamx
Could you please share the links for smart plant v6, please?

B. regards







> Send me your email, please?



See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## joy2k13

Dear all,pls i am having problem launching Express Project Creation in PDS.
Can anybody help me out pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is urgent!
Thks.

----------


## vohra.aslam

thx for d software.

----------


## S3756

Dear 'The Breaker', kindly post new threads for spd3 & pds 8
as the above given links are cannot be found in Rshare
thanks a lot buddy!

----------


## hema0097

define filter and select workspace for your filter then all task will be avilable for use...
thnaks,
hema

----------


## prajeeth09

what is the mean for that dash.."------" please tell me,, i just want that software sp3d..

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mavericklf1

Anyone has setup files of smart plant???

Please share...

----------


## rohan1984

please any one upload pds & sp3d video tutorial...
plz help me out...

email:- rohanyemekar@yahoo.co.in

----------


## rohan1984

please upload or send me psd & sp3d video tutorial or pdf 
please help me out...
email:- rohanyemekar@yahoo.co.in

----------


## ganvel

Hi I need sp3d 2009 serial number. Please share if you have ganvel@sify.com

----------


## gefit

Can anyone pls share a SP3D..I really need it...I'm really curios about knowing it since its very important tool for us engineers.

See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## notachance

sp3d 2009 serial keyy please... need it urgently... please

----------


## shahfaraz

Hi,
would anyone please provide installation serial no. for these softwares:

SP3D 2009, SP3D 2011, SPI 9.0, SP Isometrics etc.

I have downloaded kauffman key. I have all the software mentioned here but no serial numbers.

----------


## orbawy

> *SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
> ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Please share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## gefit

i want to have sp3d but dont know where to get it...

----------


## notachance

please send the installation key it asks for... during installation

----------


## mas30764

Can u please upload again as i cant find the download link for sp3d virtual machine.

----------


## Xynuz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nizam786

Dear Xynuz,

the files which you uploaded are Virtual machine files and Piping and HVAC tasks are activated. but other tasks like structure and other tasks are not activated.please let us know how can we activate structure task.

counting your kind understanding and further action.

----------


## manche

hi everyone! i installed SPD, and when i try to open pd_shell appear " proj_File alias does  not contain directory path" and then its say me to provide the path and the control file name!!!! and i didnt found anything!!! im desesperate.... please help me im spending one week to try to open the program!!!!!!

thank in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anvachoi0909

Thanks so much xynuz

----------


## hdcui

the links dont work

----------


## faridg22

hi guys


does any one hae tutorials for pds

best regardsSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## kotegar29

can anyone post step-by-step procedure for sp3d11 installation

----------


## foviomedia

> can anyone post step-by-step procedure for sp3d11 installation



Hi, can you please share sp3d2011? i really need it.. thanks
my email : foviomedia@gmail.com

----------


## rxk

link dead.. can somebody re-upload pls

----------


## kotegar29

hey do u have old splm ****** for 2009 and 2008 pls. share

----------


## virj

hi "the breaker". tnx for sharing...by the way, do u have any other download links other than rapidshares? i always got an error with all the links u've provided. thank u so much. 
best regards.

----------


## usman07

Dear i want PDS please can you help me to find out the software.

----------


## usman07

do you have PDS please can you share with me ums.usman@gmail.com

----------


## sam123

hi i am getting an error after installing sp3d.please suggest me what to do in this case .Please find the attachment.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks.
sam

----------


## sam123

hi i am getting an error after installing sp3d.please suggest me what to do in this case .Please find the attachment.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks.
sam

----------


## kotegar29

hi sam123
u can contact me on sandeep.kotegar@gmail.com
I know what it is

----------


## kotegar29

hi sam123
u can contact me on sandeep.kotegar@gmail.com


I know what it isSee More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## sky

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me how to define and Create the databases in SP3D to be able to start a new small project for Training ??

Thanks In advance

----------


## sky

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me how to define and Create the databases in SP3D to be able to start a new small project for Training ??

Thanks In advance

----------


## irfan.mech

Brother I cant find  NTNameService.dll    in any of my directories, Can you please tell me if my installation folder is bad or where Can I download that dll file ??

----------


## mel_lolos

> Brother I cant find  NTNameService.dll    in any of my directories, Can you please tell me if my installation folder is bad or where Can I download that dll file ??



Try to look into your installed folder C:\Program Files\SmartPlant\3D\CommonApp\Server\Bin

I hope it helps.

----------


## jibran42

samefilip,
try to re install the PDS shell again this shall resolve your issue, i too encountered with same problem. good luck

----------


## jibran42

links are dead

----------


## jibran42

can anyone send me PDS8.0 key gen or c--r--a---c------k
i need it bady you can mail it to
snsq1@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Shahid Attique

Hi Guys,

I need ISO Gen for SP3D11. Anybody can help me or share with me on shahid.attique@gmail.com

----------


## virj

Hi,

This file is no longer available because of a claim by Vic DeMarines.

Can we download it on other sites? 

Thanks a lot.

----------


## japab2009

refer 
below link
for l..i..c..e...n...c..e

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11-20-2014, 02:48 AM #730  
bajwa75
page61

----------


## japab2009

refer 
below link
for l..i..c..e...n...c..e

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11-20-2014, 02:48 AM #730  
bajwa75
page61

----------


## japab2009

refer 

enjoy cr...ck

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11-20-2014, 02:48 AM #730  
bajwa75.....


page61...

thanks mr Bajwa75See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## japab2009

refer 

enjoy cr...ck

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11-20-2014, 02:48 AM #730  
bajwa75.....
page61...

thanks mr Bajwa75

----------


## vinod_arch14

link is not working please reupload it...

----------


## vinod_arch14

link is not working please reupload it...

----------


## vinod_arch14

HMADIAN, Please upload a link for sp3d2009 or any version with key..I really need this for home practice, As i know to operate but not practice so i am unable to ***** my interview. Thank you. 





> download and install oracle virtual box then :
> 
> - create new machine
> - first window, choose OS (XP BY DEFAULT)... LEAVE IT AS THE SP3D IS ON XP.
> - THE NEXT WINDOW FOR MEMORY... I THINK IT'S UP TO YOU TO CHOOSE THE MEMORY THAT WILL BE SUFFICIENT TO WORK SUCH HEAVY SOFTWARE. 
> - NEXT WINDOW TO CREATE A VIRTUAL HARD DISK, CHOOSE ''USE EXISTING HARD DISK'' AND BROWS TO CHOOSE XP.VDI....
> 
> AND HERE YOU ARE ,JUST CLICK ON START AND YOU ARE USING SP3D.............. THANX TO AADAMX ....
> 
> FOR PDS, I DON'T HAVE ITS SERIAL NUMBER SO I DIDN'T START IT YET

----------


## vinod_arch14

hello parkar can you share sp3d with installation,,thank you




> guys......i am able to install sp3d.......its working..........

----------


## jeffrey21

@vinod did you find active link for SP3D? i have 2014 version installed on my pc, i just downloaded it somewhere here but i cant find the links. just try looking around

----------


## kotegar29

can any1 share sppid2014...

----------


## AkhiTaufan

> Try to look into your installed folder C:\Program Files\SmartPlant\3D\CommonApp\Server\Bin
> 
> I hope it helps.



it same problem for me, i can not find ntnameservice.dll
and there are no available server folder at commonapp folder
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vinod_arch14

Dear Jeffery..Can you please share with me SP3D 2014 if you have. Because i dont any version. I shall be thankful to you if you will help me in this regards.

----------


## mrbeen

hello all,

Intergraph SmartPlant Instrumentation 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahsanj

dear all please share tutorials for sp3d 2014. it will be a great help for me.
thanking in advanve

----------


## abbasdivian

Hi all, can anyone upload "sp_k*e*y*g*e*n" for 2007 and 2008 and 2009 versions of intergraph software on mediafire sharing site or send to my email "abbas.divian@gmail.com"?


thank you.See More: Once Again Intergraph SmartPlant 3D & Plant Design System (PDS v8.0)

----------


## ahmed_proff

Please any one has PDS just send the links to download

----------


## Nir

Hi everybody.
We have provide a big collection of Intergraph and AVEVA Products. They are ready for knowledge sharing and friendly Exchange for extend the collection.
To get more Information please find us via below Email:

###### nirfoad@gmail.com ########

####Intergragh Products########
SmartPlant Materialsmartplant instrumentation (Intools)
SmartPlant Review; SmartSketch; PVElite
intergraph SmartMarine; SmartPlant PIDCadWorx
SmartPlant 3D; SmartPlant Isometrics
SmartPlant Electrical; caesar II; TANK and ...
########AVEVA Products##################
AVEVA Everything3D; AVEVA P&ID; AVEVA Electrical
AVEVA PDMS; AVEVA MARINE; AVEVA Instrumentation
AVEVA BOCAD; AVEVA Diagrams; AVEVA LFM Server
AVEVA Explant; AVEVA Implant; AVEVA Open steel
AVEVA Pipe Stress Interface; AVEVA PMLPublisher
AVEVA Review; AVEVA VANTAGE Plant Engineering Workbench and ...

----------


## Suresh Subramanian

major bro,
please provide link
with regards,
Surace

----------


## sainathev

Hi friends I have smartplant3d 2018 and Smartplant electrical 2018 if anyone needs email me at softwareinstallation91@gmail.com

----------


## Suresh Subramanian

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ...........................................
any body share this link again

----------


## Suresh Subramanian

please share **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link

----------


## sainathev

I have

Aveva pid 12.2 sp2
Aveva diagram 14.1 
Aveva instrumentation 12.2 sp5
Aveva electrical 12.2 sp5
Aveva pdms 12.1 sp5
Aveva e3d 3.1
Aveva film server 5.2
Aveva licensing system ALS 4.1
Smartplant instrumentation 2018
Smartplant 3d 2018
Smartplant pid 2019
Smartplant electrical 2018
Splm 12.00.90.00


softwareinstallation91@gmail.com

----------

